# Halloween Resources?



## dkwilc0 (Oct 11, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone had some good sites to visit for Costumes or Party Ideas...i've been searching and have found one pretty good site:

http://www.halloweenhaunted.com

Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## Jack-o-Maro (Oct 8, 2005)

Maybe :

www.party411.com
or
www.frightcatalog.com


----------

